# Thermometer Stuck on One Temperature Reading



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey guys,
just bought this thermometer:
Amazon.com : Marina Floating Thermometer with Suction Cup : Aquarium Thermometers : Pet Supplies

It's stuck on 82 degrees and hasn't shifted at ALL. Anyway to fix?


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

No, if there actually is something wrong with it you can't fix a thermometer. I doubt its defective as I have had at least a dozen of the cheapos and although they're usually off by about a degree or less they do work fine. Just go down to the local buy-all store and pick up another one for $1.80


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

When I buy thermometers I look at all of them on the shelf. 
Then get one that is reading in the middle of the range. Do not buy one that is reading way higher or way lower than the others.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Diana said:


> When I buy thermometers I look at all of them on the shelf.
> Then get one that is reading in the middle of the range. Do not buy one that is reading way higher or way lower than the others.


+1

You can also get these for like < $2 at a local store. $6 on Amazon is not exactly the best price for a little thermometer.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

You didn't mention it but have you tried placing the thermometer in a glass of ice water to see if it changes?


----------



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

goodbytes said:


> No, if there actually is something wrong with it you can't fix a thermometer. I doubt its defective as I have had at least a dozen of the cheapos and although they're usually off by about a degree or less they do work fine. Just go down to the local buy-all store and pick up another one for $1.80


Bought it from a LFS just basically reference



Diana said:


> When I buy thermometers I look at all of them on the shelf.
> Then get one that is reading in the middle of the range. Do not buy one that is reading way higher or way lower than the others.


The other ones at the shop had the red "wax" seperated. This seemed to be the best



klibs said:


> +1
> 
> You can also get these for like < $2 at a local store. $6 on Amazon is not exactly the best price for a POS little thermometer.


Got it from a LFS


deeda said:


> You didn't mention it but have you tried placing the thermometer in a glass of ice water to see if it changes?


Will try, let's see if it works. I'll keep ya'll updated.


UPDATE: Placed it in a cold cup, it went down so it seems to work. Placing it back in the tank, it seems as if it's 2 degrees above safe level. Like 82. Is this accurate? My heater is on 76 and never comes on due to some heat in the house.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

does it have a bubble in it?

I don't know specifically how she did it, but when I was a chem TA, the lab manager would set aside any thermometers with bubbles, and then freeze them enough to get all the fluid down into the bulb at the bottom. I didn't see how it was done, but it sounded like she did it fairly frequently.

I'd try your freezer first, and if that doesn't work, maybe some dry ice or something similar if you have access to it...


----------



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

lochaber said:


> does it have a bubble in it?
> 
> I don't know specifically how she did it, but when I was a chem TA, the lab manager would set aside any thermometers with bubbles, and then freeze them enough to get all the fluid down into the bulb at the bottom. I didn't see how it was done, but it sounded like she did it fairly frequently.
> 
> I'd try your freezer first, and if that doesn't work, maybe some dry ice or something similar if you have access to it...


I heard these thermometers crack easily, I would suggest freezing it. Plus my freezer would seemingly crack it no? What's the degrees of offset? Its just above the green at 82.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

If you use ice (preferably crushed) and water in a glass container and add the thermometer, it should read between 30F and 34F.

I'm guessing the problem isn't the thermometer but the thermostat in the heater.


----------



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

I will try again. i mean is it super accurate or just a few degrees off?

Mine reads 53 in a styrofoam cup with cubed ice

and with crushed iced 44-45


----------

